# Best Wheel Clamp/Hitchlock for Ifor Williams HB505?



## disco (14 January 2008)

Just bought a 2nd hand Ifor Williams HB505 and would like advice on which is the best anti-theft lock / system?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've only read reports on what not to get! This includes the Bulldog Wheel Clamp (someone had their's removed by 18" Stilsons)
Titan Wheelclamps &amp; Alko Hitchlocks were also not recommended as neither deterred the theiving B's!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





NFU have said it MUST be fitted with a wheel clamp 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What do you use??


----------



## PeterNatt (14 January 2008)

Your best deterent is to post code the roof in large letters.

Sadly clamps can be easily removed with an angle grinder so remove the wheels to prevent theft.


----------



## chestnut cob (14 January 2008)

I've got a Bulldog (put it on a rear wheel), and *touches wood* still have my trailer 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Been using it for 3 years!


----------



## Gucci_b (14 January 2008)

I have a new ifor trailer, and no matter what you do, if some one wants it! they will take it. I have a tracker on mine, as well as wheel locks ect ect, but i heard that these can be found with a scanner.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (15 January 2008)

The main thing to do is to put on a wheel clamp that is recognised by your insurance company. At least then you will get paid out if your trailer is stolen. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It has already been said that if thieves want to steal your trailer all you can do is make it as dificult as possible for them. Hopefully they will give up &amp; steal someone elses.


----------



## PennyJ (15 January 2008)

Does it make some kind of difference putting it on a rear wheel?  I'm interested as I have a bulldog clamp and a 505, so please tell me if it's more secure that way.


----------



## kick_On (15 January 2008)

Bulldog is a very good lock, it must go on back wheels as you can till trailer onto back wheel and move around, so placing lock on front wheels is not good practise and useless
I would invested in painting you postcode in very large letters on roof and also buy a hitch lock so it encloses that aswell.
If someone is really keen to nick they will but put as many locks on as possible so they move onto someone elses


----------



## chestnut cob (15 January 2008)

Yes - they can tilt the trailer up onto the back wheels and move it just on those if the clamp is on the front wheel.  If you put it on the back the trailer can't move.


----------



## PennyJ (15 January 2008)

Thank you chestnut cob, that actually makes perfect sense now I think about it!


----------



## Serena15 (22 January 2009)

Hi, The best ever security device I have come across recently is the Hitch Security Ball. If you have a locking hitch this ball is locked into your hitch when your trailer is parked up and then no one can even attempt to tow your horse trailer even if they cut your clamp off. They cost about £6. I have only seen a couple of places selling them on the net but if you type in Horse trailer hitch security device or a friend got me mine from a place called i4hire, I don't know where they are though but probably have a web site. Hope this helps everyone! <font color="blue">  </font>


----------



## OWLIE185 (22 January 2009)

Large Post Code on the roof


----------

